# The "Brat Pack" just hanging around! PIX!



## wwminis (Aug 2, 2008)

Wanted to share a few pix of the "Brat Pack" getting their feet trimmed today using our new Tripod Hoist! It was getting to hard for me to lift these guys onto our trimming table, so we bought a hoist to lift them up to trim their feet! It's called EZ Farm Porta Lift with Weighing Scale!

Here's a link to the lift! http://www.betterbarnyard.com/scales/

While we had them hoisted up, Wanalynn groomed them and gave them all a briadle path!

Her's some pix taken before trimming!

Here's me and Angel!







Here's me and Piggy!






Here's Lil Abner!






Here's Ellie Mae!






Here's me trimming Topsy!






Here's me working on Patches






While we were working Wanalynn saw a little bird fly into the hole in the middle of this rope, so I took her new camera and held it up to the hole and this is what we found! We think they are Wrens!

Here's the rope






And here's what the camera saw!


----------



## Floridachick (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't know anything about you or your horses so forgive me if they were just rescued. Their hooves are in TERRIBLE condition. Are they all dwarfs? I am glad you found a way to help.


----------



## Brandi* (Aug 2, 2008)

I believe they are all dwarfs from previous posts. He always posts them as the "brat pack"





I can't believe how calm all of them look



I bet it's much easier on you for sure


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Aug 2, 2008)

Great idea! They don't look scared at all. So trusting! These little ones are gorgeous! Just little bundles of joy!

God bless,

Joan


----------



## Charlene (Aug 2, 2008)

ingenious!!! those little ones are just so adorable.

the nest...is it made with mostly twigs and sticks? that's what wrens use.


----------



## Gini (Aug 2, 2008)

Bill

That's a great way to trim the hooves. They don't look like they mind at all!! They're all looking so good, especially that little Angel...


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2008)

How cute!!!



They look so calm and trusting! Mine would be thrashing and making life hectic!! Congrats on the great idea and it working for you!!


----------



## Connie P (Aug 2, 2008)

Well if that isn't just a really neat contraption. They all look like they are relaxed and enjoying their pampering. Today was hoof trimming day for all mine too along with beauty treatments and bridle paths. I'm bushed, but they are all happy and snuggled into bed!


----------



## minimule (Aug 2, 2008)

That's a cool way to do it! They look great and it's obvious you care a lot about your little "brat pack". Why else would you do the things you do!!!!!





I think that sling would be great for a couple of my older mules.


----------



## Brandi* (Aug 2, 2008)

P.S. I really like Ellie Mae



She has such a sweet little face


----------



## Doobie (Aug 3, 2008)

Love your 'horse holder' !

Does it work on all sizes???

Would love something that would make it so you dont have to bend in half!!!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Aug 3, 2008)

Something about these pictures reminded me of kids at space camp. They all look happy to get off of their feet for a bit--so neat!


----------



## EAD Minis (Aug 3, 2008)

*Aw they look great and looks like the hoist is going to make life easier!! They seem to enjoy it haha. Great job with them they all look great. *


----------



## Boss Mare (Aug 3, 2008)

I know you love your 'kids'.. the care you take in them really shines.. they are so loved! Way to go!


----------



## lilhorseladie (Aug 3, 2008)

That is great! Takes all the pressure off of them and you. They look comfy!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Aug 4, 2008)

What lucky little horses to have someone who loves them so much!!





Great picture of the baby birds! Are they going to be "brat pack 2"?


----------



## 4mymirage (Aug 4, 2008)

Awww... they are so sweet!!





Where is Scooter?? Is he doing OK?


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Aug 4, 2008)

That is really cool!!! They do look happy to get off their feet. You could use that to do aqua massage! Just get a water trough and one of those bathtub jet spas and it would probably make their poor little legs feel better. Cute anyways!!


----------



## tagalong (Aug 4, 2008)

> I don't know anything about you or your horses so forgive me if they were just rescued. Their hooves are in TERRIBLE condition. Are they all dwarfs? I am glad you found a way to help.


*Floridachick* - dwarf feet can grow extremely fast as they do not wear down the same way that a regular horse's feet do. They grow sideways - they grow forward, they roll under - it is a constant battle to keep up to them. I wish we had a sling like that for our Cowboy - we have to tip him over onto a bean bag chair to do his front feet...


----------



## wwminis (Aug 4, 2008)

4mymirage said:


> Awww... they are so sweet!!
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Scooter?? Is he doing OK?



Hi Cheryl,





Scooter is doing great! His feet are in great shape and he stands to get his trimmed! He's getting to be a big boy! I'll get some pix and post them for you to see! I forgot he wasn't in the sling pix!





Bill


----------



## wwminis (Aug 4, 2008)

This is the 7th member of the "Brat Pack" named Scooter! He a big boy now and stands to get his feet trimmed!






4mymirage here's some pix of Scooter taken today! He's gained a little weight and size!








Scooter says, "Hi Cheryl and Thanks for everything"!






Scooter grazing!











Scooter is a joy to have here, We love him!


----------



## 4mymirage (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh, there's the boy!! He looks great!!





Looks like he has found himself and his place, printed out the pics for the girls at the clinic





Love the one of him running away!! It makes me smile to think of him running - away forever from his beginning!!


----------

